# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Acne rondom neus

## Ron_B

Hoi,
Ik heb al een paar jaar last van acne gehad, met verschillende middeltjes gewerkt zonder de juiste resultaat. Ik heb van de huisarts uiteindelijk antibiotica gekregen (tetracycline) dat echt heeft geholpen. Ben er al bijna vanaf behalve bij mn neus. Het zit precies aan de buitenkant van de rondingen van de neusgaten. Het is rood en heeft bultjes, voor degene die niet weten wat ik bedoel

----> (oVo) <---- dus aan de zijkant

Ik heb benzoylperiode en eryderm gehad, allebei zonder resultaat, wie kan me helpen?

----------

